# Allergy Testing



## melozburngr (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone had this done? I've had allergies to dogs, cats, and basically anything with fur since I was a kid, and I have some allergies to the outdoors, but not sure what specifically.  In Michigan, I was allergic to three of the four seasons... winter being my only semi-relief.  I've been on Allegra180, Flonase, and prescription allergy eye drops for some time now... 2 or so years?  Well, ever since moving to Las Vegas, it seems that these drugs have little or no effect on my allergies...and i"m having issues breathing, sneezing, and with my eyes... its getting really bad- I feel like I'm suffocating most of the time (no exaggerating) even though my nose is clear, etc.  My eyes ALWAYS feel like there is something in them - specifically, sandpaper.  

Anyway, to the point.  I have an appointment with an allergy specialist on monday morning, and even thought I'm not allowed to take any allergy medication at all this weekend (which is hell), I'm excited to finally possibly have some sort of relief.  However, I have to have an allergy test done... what is this like? I mean, I've heard stories, and read stuff, but I just kinda wanna have an idea of what I'm in for! lol  I'm really nervous, which is stupid, but hey.  Also... has anyone been to a specialist for allergies?  Did they give you a prescription for pills or do they concoct and administer a shot tailored for your specific allergies?  I've heard both, and I'm just curious.  I can't wait to feel normal again. I can't wait for my eyes not to itch constantly (its been about 5 years or so), and I can't WAIT TO BREATHE!!!!!!!!


Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 15, 2008)

When I had my allergies tested they did a breathing test and then also gave me about 20 shots of various types of common allergins on my arm.  They left me in the room for about 10-15 minutes to see how I would react to them. Some of them swell like a bug bite (obviously the ones you are allergic to) and others are fine.  After the test they gave me a strong dose of a anti-histamine (sp?) to bring down any allergic reaction.  My doctor also gave me a report for all of the things I am allergic to and various tips like vaccuming with a mask on to help with dust allergies and to sleep with certain types of pillows and pillow protectors to help with dust. 

I got quite a few perscriptions for which included inhalers, eye drops, pills, and nasonex.  If you have suffered from allergies you will most likely find the appointment very helpful and get some good medications to help your allergies.  Hopefully that helps a little bit.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 17, 2008)

so, an update. They did testing on my back AND my arm. it was sweet. :-/

I paid $500 (yup- met my glorious deductible in one visit) to find out that I am allergic to cats, dogs, mold, dust, grass, weeds, and olive trees. Awesome.  Best part?  On a 1-4 scale - 4 being the worst reaction, I'm allergic to everything at a 4 except olive trees and dogs... and those are a 2.


I do, however, find some sweet irony in the fact that my allergy doctor's name is Dr. Katz....and cats are my biggest allergy inducer.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol at Dr. Katz!  Have you been tested for asthma?  Sooo many people have allergy induced asthma and it frequently pops up when people are in their 20s.  I was finally diagnosed a few years ago, and believe me it makes such a difference.  On really bad days, I can still feel some tightness, etc...but having the meds makes it at least tolerable.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol at Dr. Katz!  Have you been tested for asthma?  Sooo many people have allergy induced asthma and it frequently pops up when people are in their 20s.  I was finally diagnosed a few years ago, and believe me it makes such a difference.  On really bad days, I can still feel some tightness, etc...but having the meds makes it at least tolerable._

 
Nope, never been tested for it, but always suspected that I had some sort of respiratory problem.  I have an appt in 2 weeks again for cat scan or something - he wants to look at my sinuses, I'll ask him about it then.


----------



## peachygoldfish (Jun 17, 2008)

the 500$ you paid was worth it! now you know what to stay away from!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_the 500$ you paid was worth it! now you know what to stay away from!_

 
Yeah- EVERYTHING! lol


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 17, 2008)

I had it done when I was younger and again recently on the 12th of this month. I have to go back in next Monday to get a 2nd round of tests. 
I also have allergy induced asthma and it triggers my bronchitis 2-3x a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which blows! But I am hoping that all this testing will help with that.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 17, 2008)

Good thing you got those checked out although not so good to hear all that your allergic to! =(


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jun 17, 2008)

I hated getting allergy tested. I had to do the patch test, and have over 200 patches on my back for three days. Best part- They taped the patches on, knowing full well I was violently allergic to latex and adhesive. But at least I know what I'm allergic to. BTW, that's everything in the world.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_I hated getting allergy tested. I had to do the patch test, and have over 200 patches on my back for three days. Best part- They taped the patches on, knowing full well I was violently allergic to latex and adhesive. But at least I know what I'm allergic to. BTW, that's everything in the world._

 
Sounds like we have a lot in common! I was allergy tested when I was 4.... my whole back was just a ginormous hive - no kidding! If God made it, I'm allergic to it.

I've suffered with some crazy allergies as well as asthma forever, and I have done the allergy shot-thing, a whole host of medications, and I just found the right mix for me. Zyrtec and Singulair once a day seems to do the trick! It has helped my allergies and asthma and I seldom need anything additional (benadryl or inhalor). I just recently got taken off Zyrec and was put on Xyzal - but I'm still feeling much better than I ever did when I was young.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_Sounds like we have a lot in common! I was allergy tested when I was 4.... my whole back was just a ginormous hive - no kidding! If God made it, I'm allergic to it.

I've suffered with some crazy allergies as well as asthma forever, and I have done the allergy shot-thing, a whole host of medications, and I just found the right mix for me. Zyrtec and Singulair once a day seems to do the trick! It has helped my allergies and asthma and I seldom need anything additional (benadryl or inhalor). I just recently got taken off Zyrec and was put on Xyzal - but I'm still feeling much better than I ever did when I was young._

 
I was a giant purple hive, lol. They drew all over my back with marker to keep track of what was what, and I was purple for weeks! 

I'm glad you found something that works for you! I can't take any form of allergy medication because of my thyroiditis, so mostly I just hide from life.


----------

